# Not what the Doctor ordered



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

This was on the local news. Sad to say I was not too suprised. It is hard enough for us to get over our problems as it is. Insurance companies and corrupt doctors dont make it any easier.Watch the video or read the artical.http://www.wxyz.com/content/news/investiga...rtpzJMfudg.cspx"When you visit the doctor, you expect you'll get the best, most complete treatment you need-especially if you have good insurance coverage. But now we're learning that many if not most of those big companies that provide our health coverage seem to be pressuring doctors with what some say are threats and bribes. "


----------

